# decalGirl iPad skins



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/iPad-Skins/1/999/0/0/0/0/1/0

Skins are up and now I just have to decide. I'm debating Pink Tranquility http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39732

or Bayou Sunset http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39764


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Rasputina! I like how you can download the print and use it as a wallpaper for your iPad. They used to do this for the K1.

Best wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get a personalized 25% off coupon on their FaceBook page.

I was, however, rather stunned to find that the savings from the coupon were less than the cost of shipping which was ~$7. Ouch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!

Much as I love my skin on my Kindle and on my net book, I don't think I'm going to get one for the iPad...like the black bezel and in the cover I would never see the back.  Although I'm not going to say never.....I do like DecalGirl, and it would be kind of like the fact that I do fancy backs on my quilts, a little surprise for when I take it out of the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow!
> 
> Much as I love my skin on my Kindle and on my net book, I don't think I'm going to get one for the iPad...like the black bezel and in the cover I would never see the back. Although I'm not going to say never.....I do like DecalGirl, and it would be kind of like the fact that I do fancy backs on my quilts, a little surprise for when I take it out of the cover.
> 
> Betsy


I do not think I am going to get a skin for my ipad either. Of course I am not going to say never. I may change my mind.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't even put the skin front on my iphone, just on the back, but the wallpaper is nice.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasputina, I like the Bayou Sunset skin you posted. The pink Tranquility looks a bit too busy with all the Apps hanging out there. Just my opinion. I like the Moon Tree Skin myself. But then, I like darker colors. Must be the Eeyore in me. 

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/39742

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think I was just leaning towards the pink tranquility because it would match nicely with my Twilight fabric my Borsa Bella ipad bag is being made with. But I tend to not like busy borders when reading. 

I like the moon tree skin also


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

The skins are nice but I find the front skin and wallpaper combos to be a bit too busy. The wallpapers with the black bezel would probably look very nice though.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> I do not think I am going to get a skin for my ipad either. Of course I am not going to say never. I may change my mind.


lol Well we are women so it is our prerogative to change our minds.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> lol Well we are women so it is our prerogative to change our minds.


LOL that is why I am not going to say never .


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

decalgirl added some new skins for ipad, the greenman and a another moon tree one. I ended up ordering the pink tranquility


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> decalgirl added some new skins for ipad, the greenman and a another moon tree one. I ended up ordering the pink tranquility


HMMM...I wonder if that is because I ordered my custom Greenman and Moon Tree yesterday for the iPad 

Alli


----------

